# Adobe MAX 2020 is around the corner, and it’s free for everyone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2020)

> The Adobe MAX 2020 conference is all online this year and is free for everyone to register and attend.
> There will be so many great speakers and something for everyone, be sure to register ahead of time.
> Make plans to join us for a uniquely immersive and engaging digital experience, guaranteed to inspire. Three full days of luminary speakers, celebrity appearances, musical performances, global collaborative art projects, and 350+ sessions — and all at no cost.
> *Learn more about Adobe MAX 2020*



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 6, 2020)

Absolute zero hopes from this firm that it will start supporting high core count AMD CPUs or add better support for AMD GPUs. Also that dreaded subscription model will be getting even worse.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 6, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Absolute zero hopes from this firm that it will start supporting high core count AMD CPUs or add better support for AMD GPUs. Also that dreaded subscription model will be getting even worse.


I'm glad you finally got that subscription issue off your chest. How'd you keep quiet about it for so long?


----------

